# Just got a new TIM data sim and I see someone else's info in the account



## mefoster (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a UK-based academic making a three-month research visit to Sapienza University. Since the flat I'm staying in has no internet, I went out yesterday and got a data SIM from a local TIM shop. I put it in my phone and it all works fine -- but I noticed that when I create an account at MyTIM, the "contract" section shows someone else's name and birthdate, and there are are products listed from 2017 that I suspect that other person set up.

I did give the man in the shop my passport as part of the process of getting the SIM, so in theory my information should be there ... and I can't see how it's possible to change any of that info through the website. I suspect I have been re-allocated a phone number that was given to someone else previously and their old information is showing up.

My data is working fine currently, and I can see how to top things up when I need to. Is this something I actually need to worry about in practice?

Thanks,

MEF


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, I would worry if there are packages on there that cost! I suspect it's a number on a SIM that has expired, something they do after 12 months if there is no top-up. I've read somewhere before about this, but never had it happen (I've had several SIMs here). You are correct in saying it should have had your data as I did this myself just a few days ago (and have before) and registered and all my details (name , address, CF ) were there. Never looked to change anything before except my email, but sure you should be able to change things (I'll look), if not, then pop into a TIM shop if you can and get them to sort it.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's true numbers get recycled. If you're packages are active and your credit is correct I'd likely not worry. Either that or send a tweet to TIM on twitter. In my experience that's the easiest way to get some help. Easier than trying to deal with phone support line


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

mefoster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a UK-based academic making a three-month research visit to Sapienza University. Since the flat I'm staying in has no internet, I went out yesterday and got a data SIM from a local TIM shop. I put it in my phone and it all works fine -- but I noticed that when I create an account at MyTIM, the "contract" section shows someone else's name and birthdate, and there are are products listed from 2017 that I suspect that other person set up.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is quite normal on a TIM contract. It gets recycled all the time. Don't bother with their phone support, you will never get a straight answer and when you do, normally if you phone straight after with the same request you will get a conflicting answer.

Just keep an eye on it over the next couple of weeks and ensure you are spending what you should be, the details should update with time. Nothing happens quickly in Italy!

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I had a look, but could not see anywhere to update the details. However I now recall using the chat service they have on the right side of the web pages with great success. Well success for me because my Italian is not too good. I aksed "do you have someone that speaks English and woe and behold I got someone and they were very helpful. But is it's ID details I still suspect they will want you to go into the shop... Like Nick said, just keep an eye to it and if possible have a look around to see if you can block premium number calls..


----------



## mefoster (Apr 19, 2013)

Update: as suggested above, the account has now updated itself and now contains my details.

There's still 0.02€ of mysterious credit and an additional "TIM IN VIAGGIO FULL" item on the list which isn't relevant (and doesn't seem to be harming anything) -- so it seems like it just took a while for the other person's details to get deleted.

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Good to hear. I would still take Nick's advice and keep an eye to the balance as there are a number of scams around that involve taking €5 or so off your balance weekly. Oddly enough we got a WIND SIM just a few days ago and it also had an odd €0.02 added, perhaps the IVA rate has changed been overcharged?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

mefoster said:


> There's still 0.02€ of mysterious credit and an additional "TIM IN VIAGGIO FULL" item on the list which isn't relevant (and doesn't seem to be harming anything) --


That's something TIM sticks on everybody. If you travel you can activate it and pay the fee. I can't remember what it gives more then normal roaming but if you aren't traveling you won't ever use it.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> That's something TIM sticks on everybody. If you travel you can activate it and pay the fee. I can't remember what it gives more then normal roaming but if you aren't traveling you won't ever use it.


Basically its a pig in make up. Its the standard european roaming package dressed up to look like TIM are giving you a fantastic deal.

The 0.02 credit might simply be because you cannot have a sim on 0 credit without risk of it cancelling.

I wouldnt worry about it.

Kenzo


----------

